# Help 1 or more rbp's ate some rubber



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

i dunno how they did it, but they managed to have some bites from a suction cup :










will they spit it out .. or should i prepare for the worst ?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

you can hope they will puke it up, but they may not. if they don't you have to just hope that they pass it out the only other way possible and that it doesn't clog up their bowels. only time will tell. if they start getting distended stomachs, post again because you may have a problem on your hands.

Joe


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

When i made the first post i just found the suction cup.now couple of hours later i looked for any leftovers but i can't find anything in the tank that looks like little pieces of rubber







I can only hope that it won't cause any serious problems. I don't wanna lose a P









I'll keep you updated on this,

thanks Genin

Frans


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Frans, 
no problem. i only hope that your Ps end up okay. they are all great looking and I love the look of the big one eyed guy. I hope it all works out okay, and I bet it will, so no need to worry. just be watchful.

Joe


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

my p's have done that as well. Dont even worry about it. They will be just fine


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

the grinch said:


> my p's have done that as well. Dont even worry about it. They will be just fine


 hi,

i waited a few days before posting again .. but they seem to be fine. So i guees it doesn't matter.
Now i'm wondering where i left my spare tire, that should be enough for at least a year of food









thanx for the help !


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

how big are they?


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice to hear that good news man


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> hi,
> 
> i waited a few days before posting again .. but they seem to be fine. So i guees it doesn't matter.
> Now i'm wondering where i left my spare tire, that should be enough for at least a year of food
> ...


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

killarbee said:


> the grinch said:
> 
> 
> > my p's have done that as well. Dont even worry about it. They will be just fine
> ...


 thats bad


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i hope they will recover and "bounce" back








i sorry for the bad joke

good luck with your fish man


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

My Ps eat suction cups, heater guards, plastic plants and filter strainers. I wouldnt worry about it. I havent lost one yet. Ive had them for years.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

They probably didn't eat them, I doubt they like how it tastes







. Mine love to bite the air lines







:


----------



## Rednats (Apr 30, 2004)

Just to share my similar experience just this week, my 8 RBPs ate 5 inches of silicon hose. No sign of the hose or any part of anywhere except for the other end hanging just below the waterline and about 0.25 inch still connected to my submesible pump. All my P's act normal and no change in appetite in any of them.


----------

